# Optimisation of a washing 4



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

OPTIMISATION FORMULATIONS OF SUSPENSION DESIGN
Given a dynamic system represented by the state space equation of x f"t\ x\ D#\ a
general optimisation problem can be stated as follows 1]
minimise F"D# "3a#
subject to functional constraints gi "D#E9 i0\ 1\ [ [ [ \ m "3b#
subject to design variables constraints pL
i EpEpU
i i0\ 1\ [ [ [ \ j "3c#
where F"D# is the objective function to be minimised\ D is an n!dimensional design variable
vector\ gi "D#E9\ i0\ 1\ [ [ [ \ m are the implicit or explicit functional constraints and pL
i
and pU
i i0\ 1\ [ [ [ \ j are the lower and upper constraints of the design variables\
respectively[
In case of suspension design optimisation of washing machines\ the resistive stepping
condition de_ned by equation "2a# is a necessary and su.cient condition to avoid motion
of the cabinet that constitutes an implicit design constraint[ However\ considering the
possible changes in the mechanical design parameters which may occur in time due to wear\


----------

